# Buserelin



## mazlouise (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm currently on day 9 of Buserelin injections, and can't understand how a vial of Buserelin that contains 5.5mls of fluid, that I'm taking 0.5 mls out of each day, that should have 11 days worth of fluid in, if I am counting correctly, have more than the 1ml left, for the next 2 days??!?! Being a nurse, I am aware that if something says 5.5ml then there's not usually more than that amount in the vial - they are usually accurate. I know I haven't missed any doses, and I know I've checked and double checked each time I've drawn up my dose?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mazlouise,

All liquid vials are automatically filled by machine and have inbuilt margins of error in their filling programs. I know it states 5.5mls but there may actually be a little bit more than that in it. You will get 11 doses from a vial and possibly a little extra, but not enough for a dose. The company guarantee 10 doses per vial and this is why there is an extra 0.5mls as this also covers the multiple dosing. Even being out by a tiny fraction when measuring will add up over 10 or 11 injections.

Don't worry you've had the right dose every day  All the best for your scan this week  

Maz x


----------



## mazlouise (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks!x


----------

